# bilder für websites



## enemy2k (6. Februar 2002)

ich brauche bilder die ich dann auch weiterverkaufen kann (also auf websites benutzen die dann verkauft werden).... ohne gleich eine anklage zu bekommen.

sind zefa bilder weiterbenutzbar??? gibt es irgendwo saugeile hochauflösende bilder die man kaufen kann, oder auch gratis, aber man muss sie weiterverwenden dürfen...

danke


----------



## Sovok (6. Februar 2002)

wenn du fotos weiterverkaufen willst musst du blechen oder selber schiessen

gibts nirgends ausnahmen soweit ich weiss


----------



## enemy2k (7. Februar 2002)

ich will sie ja nicht weiterverkaufen........ ich will sie nur gewerblich nutzen!!!


----------



## TheVirus (7. Februar 2002)

Stock Photos sind doch frei oder?! Zumindest gibt's da einige, glaube ich! Bin mir jetzt nicht so absolut sicher wie die Rechtslage aussieht1


----------



## SirNeo (7. Februar 2002)

Interessante Frage, was ist denn wenn ich freie Fotos im Netz gefunden habe, und diese frei verwenden darf, kann ich diese dann bearbeiten und weiterverkaufen? Ich meine das Orginalbild gehört noch lange nicht mir. Oder kann derjenige auf mich zukommen und das löschen des Bildes verlangen?


----------



## TheVirus (7. Februar 2002)

> Stock Photography is free for *non-commercial* use and requires no prior permission or royalty payments in order to use in derivative works.


Also ich denke mal wer seine BIlder verkaufen möchte müsste sich die Samples dann auch noch was kosten lassen.

Allerdings ist es ziemlich unwahrscheinlich (und ich will hier niemanden zu illegelan Sachen anstiften), dass irgendwer, sein Foto wieder erkennt wenn man's gut genug vertuscht, so dass kaum noch was von zu sehen ist.

Ansonsten bleibt nur die Alternative: Selber fotografieren.

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## AciDemon (7. Februar 2002)

*stockfotos*

wie virus sagte: stockphotos sind nur für den persönlichen gebrauch erlaubt. es gilt auch nicht diese in deine arbeit einzubauen und diese dann zu verkaufen, das ist eine verletzung des (c) (copyright).

selber fotographieren ist immer noch die beste und sichereste variante. oder du fragst den besitzer, vielleicht gibt er dir ja ne sondererlaubnis. ist auch schon vorgekommen...

was jedoch nicht sehr gern gesehen wird ist wenn du rippst! ich bin mitgleid einer community, wo es viele bilder, wallpapers, usw... gibt. und da hat eine französische firma einfach die wp's gesaugt und auf einer cd-rom verkauft! frechheit! was jetzt aber daraus geworden ist weiss ich nicht so genau...


----------



## TheVirus (7. Februar 2002)

Achja, die Franzosen. Komisches Folk!

Lebe leider schon seit mehreren Monaten in Frankreich und der Eindruck von den Franzosesn, der vorher durchaus nicht positiv war, hat sich nur bestätigt. Aber das nur am Rande.

Also wie gesagt, digi cam schnappen und einfach drauf los ballern. Kauf dir am besten Akkus dafür (wenn du nicht schon hast) denn sonst könnte es teuer werden. (Gilt natürlich nur wenn du überhaupt sone DigCam hast, ist aber für solche Zwecke zu empfehlen).

So Long
TheVirus


----------



## cocoon (7. Februar 2002)

*Adressen für Stock Photography?*

Kennt jemand von Euch denn gute Adressen zu Stock Photos? Ich hab' da wirklich ziemlich lange gesucht, bis jetzt aber echt nur eine Seite gefunden, die wirklich hoch auflösende Bilder ohne Wasserzeichen für den privaten, unkommerziellen Gebrauch anbietet.

http://www.freeimages.co.uk/ hat zwar einiges, aber auch nicht wirklich viel, und als ich letztlich Fotos zu 'nem speziellen Thema brauchte, war ich aufgeschmissen.
http://www.thinkstock.com/ hat noch eine recht grosse Auswahl an Bildern, die das Wasserzeichen recht annehmbar platziert haben, aber auch nur eine relativ geringe Auflösung haben.

Aller anderen Stock-Pages, die ich gefunden habe, enthalten zwar geniale Bilder en masse, haben aber alle eine bescheidene Auflösung und zudem noch ein wirklich sehr unfreundlich platziertes Wasserzeichen. Und die Zeit, dieses wegzuretuschieren, hat man ja auch nicht immer... (Wenn's denn überhaupt immer geht) 

Wäre echt dankbar für ein paar gute Adressen. Könnte man anschliessend ja auch in gesammelter Form irgendwo in 'nem eigenen Thread (z.B. PS-Tutorial-Forum) oder in der FAQ oder so unterbringen.

Thanx


----------



## AciDemon (7. Februar 2002)

tut mir leid da kenn ich leider auch nicht viel.

das einzige das ich kenne ist: deviantart.com und da unter der kategorie "stock-photos" (nav. links)

das ist übrigens die community die ich oben erwähnt habe. ein blick darauf lohnt sich bestimmt.


----------



## AciDemon (7. Februar 2002)

*ach ja...ich vergass*

ach ja, ich vergass: die meisten stock-photos da sind leider nicht sonderlich gut, aber der rest ist klasse.

zu welchem thema brauchst du denn die fotos?


----------



## cocoon (7. Februar 2002)

*@aciDemon*

Wow! Wennzwar einige der Stocks wirklich nicht gerade von bester Qualität sind, ist das alles in allem eine geniale Seite. Soweit ich das jetzt auf die schnelle betrachtet habe steht da echt wahnsinnig viel, was zum Grossteil auch recht brauchbar zu sein scheint. Kam sofort in die Bookmarks! Daumen hoch! 
Zu den STocks: Im Moment such ich eigentlich nichts spezielles. Hatte halt letztlich Photos von Menschen gesucht, insbesondere in speziellen Situationen/Gefühlslagen, aber bei freeimages.co.uk gibt's kein einziges von Menschen. Habe dann was von der zweiten Seite genommen, die ich gepostet habe, und da das Wasserzeichen entfernt. Hat recht gut geklappt (musste in dem Fall auch nicht so 'ne hohe Auflösung sein), aber es wäre sicher ganz angenehm, wenn man so'n paar Bookmarks zu Stock-Seiten hätte, falls man wirklich mal dringend ein Bild zu 'nem speziellen Thema braucht, und das vielleicht noch in hoher Auflösung.
Wundert mich eigentlich auch, dass es sowas nicht gibt.

ps: hat Dein Nick irgendeine Bedeutung?  (Hab' da nämlich jetzt 'nen lustigen Artikel in 'nem älteren Lowdown Mag gelesen)


----------



## AciDemon (8. Februar 2002)

*YO, DA rulez*

JEPP, deviant art ist echt genial...ist meine absolute lieblingsseite. ist echt ne geile community. übrigens mein account ist das [hier]

was die stock's betrifft: jepp für sowas hät ich auch ein offenes ohr...stockphotos kann man immer mal gut gebrauchen.

mein nick: nicht wirklich eine spezielle bedeutung, klang für mich einfach gut , was hast du denn gelesen?

dein spruch: ist echt geil...hat was


----------



## cocoon (12. Februar 2002)

*@aciDemon*

Sorry erstmal für die schnelle Antwort.. 

Also, im Lodown war 'n Bericht über eine Kanadier, der sich irgendwann mal wohl zuviel von dem Zeug reingehauen hat und seitdem in unregelmässigen Abständen immer mal wieder Trips geschoben hat. Echt kranke Sachen teilweise, 8 Stunden auf irgend'nem Friedhof rumgehangen und sich dann selbst eingeliefert, ein paar Minuten klinisch tot, in der U-Bahn die Schädel der Leute gesehn und Mordgedanken.... ts ts, lasst die Finger von den Halluzigenen!!


----------



## AciDemon (13. Februar 2002)

ne ne...das ist nichts für mich...


----------



## Sovok (13. Februar 2002)

naja irgendwie suckt deviant auch
überall falsche posts
bilder unter fonts, bilder unter tutorials
ham die keine admins?


----------



## AciDemon (13. Februar 2002)

doch, aber bei soooo vielen submissions täglich ist es schwierig den überblick zu bewahren...

DA still rockx!


----------



## subzero (13. Februar 2002)

bei devaintart gibbet aich welche...die sin doch auch free..oder..?????


----------



## d.isch (13. Februar 2002)

probiers mal hier


----------



## AciDemon (13. Februar 2002)

@subzero: ja eben...stockphotos (schon mal diskutiert) aber die sind nur frei für den nicht-kommerziellen gebrauch...


----------



## cocoon (14. Februar 2002)

@d.ish: Danke für den Link, sind ja einige schöne Fotos bei. Komisch, dass mir das meine Google-Suche nicht gebracht hat.. Versteh ich nicht, wie bist Du auf die Seite gekommen?

WAHNSINNSBILD!!!

// Edit
Na toll, und nach dem fünften Bild merk ich, dass es da 'n DL-Limit gibt. Also 24 Stunden warten.... (
// Edit


----------



## d.isch (14. Februar 2002)

@cocoon

die seite ist entstanden weil es richtig gute bilder in ner hohen auflösung selten im netz gibt. die 4 jungens haben es auch toll gemacht, mit suche..bewertung....

wenn du selber fleißig bilder uppst, dann kannst du dein limit erhöhen.
keine ahnung warum man die seite nicht findet. weil sie relativ neu ist und google ja nun auch nicht gerade alle seiten aufnimmt und zb mit frames ein problem hat.


----------



## cocoon (14. Februar 2002)

Yep, ist schon ganz cool die Seite. Auch von der Aufmachung. Bilder hochladen würd' ich machen, wenn ich denn mal selbst fotografieren würde. Dazu fehlt mir aber (momentan) leider das Geld für 'ne gute Kamera.
Bezüglich google bin ich überfragt, wie die Seiten aufnehmen - keine Ahnung, davon weiss ich nix. Ist halt meines Erachtens die beste Suchmaschine im Netz und das haben mir auch schon viele bestätigt, deshalb bin ich bei google-Suchen eigentlich immer recht zuversichtlich und hatte mich demzufolge gewundert, dass ich damit a.) so wenig Stock-Seiten und b.) diese spezielle Seite nicht gefunden habe.
Wie dem auch sei - ich hoffe, dass die Page bleibt und schnell wächst.


----------



## Christoph (14. Februar 2002)

auf der site sind auch fotos von shivi*ggg*!!!


----------



## d.isch (14. Februar 2002)

und es sind sehr coole bilder von stuggi town


----------



## Christoph (15. Februar 2002)

shiver! sorry!


----------

